# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 4 ابريل2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الأحد 4/4/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

الصدي

حامل اللقب يفلت من هزيمة تاريخية أمام المريخ 
مدرب المريخ : اهدرنا من  الفرص ما كان يكفي لمضاعفة النتيجة في الشوط الاول 
موسمياني : عانينا أمام المريخ ولكن لا أحد يتكنى مواجهة الأهلي

الاحمر الوهاج 

المريخ يخرس الألسن الطويلة والتحكيم ينقذ الاهلي من خسارة كبيرة
الاعلام المصري يعتزر للمريخ .يؤكد افضليتة علي فرق المجموعة وتاثير قذارة الاتحاد تظهر بجلاء في اللقاء

نجوم الكورة

المريخ يهدر مهرجان اهداف .يكتفي بالتعادل أمام الاهلي.
سيف تيري يزاحم امير سعيود علي صدارة هدافي دوري أبطال أفريقيا
تجديد موعد مباراة المريخ وحي الوادي
برمجة مباراة القمة نهاية مايو .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي يتعادل مع المريخ ويتأهل لربع نهائي دوري الأبطال


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء
تأهل  الأهلي المصري إلى ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا، بعدما قلب تأخره بهدفين  نظيفين أمام مضيفه المريخ السوداني إلى تعادل (2-2)، اليوم السبت، في  الجولة الخامسة قبل الأخيرة من المجموعة الأولى بالبطولة.

وتقدم المريخ بهدف سجله رمضان عجب في الدقيقة (26)، وأضاف سيف تيري الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة (36).

وسجل بدر بانون هدف الأهلي الأول في الدقيقة (81) من ركلة جزاء، وأضاف ياسر إبراهيم هدف التعادل في الدقيقة (90+4).

ورفع  الأهلي رصيده إلى 8 نقاط في المركز الثاني وضمن حصوله على المركز الثاني  في المجموعة بغض النظر عن نتائج آخر جولة، فيما رفع المريخ رصيده إلى  نقطتين في المركز الرابع "الأخير".

وشهدت الدقيقة (3) أول محاولة من جانب المريخ، حين انتزاع سيف تيري الكرة من عمرو السولية، لكن نجم المريخ سدد بعيدا عن المرمى.

وفي الدقيقة (15) أضاع محمد شريف فرصة هدف محقق للأهلي بعد أن سدد الكرة فوق العارضة، بعد تدخل الحارس محمد المصطفى.

وعاد محمد شريف وشكل الخطورة على مرمى المريخ، حين سدد كرة حولها عبد الرحمن إسحق، برأسه إلى ركلة ركنية، بالدقيقة (17).



وسجل المريخ الهدف الأول في الدقيقة (27)، بضربة رأسية من رمضان عجب، بعد أن نفذ ضياء الدين محجوب مخالفة في وسط الملعب.

وخسر المريخ في الدقيقة (30) جهود قلب دفاعه أحمد موسى تمبش، بعد مخالفة ارتكبها عمرو السولية داخل الصندوق خلال ركلة ركنية.

ثم أشهر الحكم بطاقة صفراء في وجه السولية، ودخل عمار طيفور بدلا عن أحمد موسى تمبش، وتحول ضياء الدين محجوب لقلب الدفاع.

ثم سجل سيف تيري الهدف الثاني من هجمة مرتدة قادها إديجوماريجوي، حين مرر كرة خلف المدافعين لتيري الذي سدد في شباك الشناوى.

وفي الدقيقة (45)، أضاع قائد المريخ رمضان عجب ركلة جزاء، من المخالفة التي ارتكبها قلب دفاع الأهلي بدر بانون مع سيف تيري.



وسدد  محمد شريف كرة تحت ضغط محمد المصطفى الذي غير مسار الكرة التي كانت في  طريقها للشباك، لكن ضياء الدين محجوب أنقذ المريخ وشتت الكرة. 

وأهدر المريخ فرصة هدف محقق عن طريق سيف تيري الذي واجه محمد الشناوي وسدد كرة قوية زاحفة صدها الأخير، في الدقيقة (56).

وفي الدقيقة (63) عاد توني وتيري لتشكيل الخطورة على الأهلي، وسدد النيجيري كرة زاحفة لكن الكرة لمست القائم وذهبت خارج الملعب. 

ورد  الأهلي في الدقيقة (75) برأسية فوق العارضة من والتر بواليا، ثم أحرز  الأهلي الهدف الأول في الدقيقة (81) من ركلة جزاء نفذها بانون.

وفي  الوقت الذي كان يهاجم فيه المريخ بهجمات مرتدة شرسة، نجح المدافع ياسر  إبراهيم في تسجيل هدف التعادل بضربة رأسية في الوقت القاتل.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاهلي المصري يسرق فرحة المريخ في الزمن القاتل ويتعادل معه بهدفين
 

 			     			      كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ نجح الاهلي  المصري في خطف نقطة غالية من المريخ بعد التعادل معه بهدفين لكل في  المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين عصر السبت على ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء في الجولة  الخامسة من دوري ابطال افريقيا..احرز للمريخ عجب وسيف تيري وتهدر له رمضان  ركلة جزاء ونال هدفي الاهلي بانون وياسر ابراهيم ليرتفع الاهلي بنقاطه الى  8 نقاط والمريخ لنقطتين
انتهي الشوط الاول من مباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري بهدفين دون مقابل  نالهما اللاعبين رضمان عجب وسيف تيري واهدر فيه الاحمر ركلة جزاء نفذها  اللاعب العجب و جاء الشوط الاول من مباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري في بدايته  سريعا من جانب الفريقين وحصل فيه اللاعب سيف تيري مع بدايته على فرصة  مثالية لافتتاح التسجيل لكنه كان في وضعية تسلل حرمته من التقدم والوصول  الى مرمي الحارس الشناوي.. ويرد الاهلي المصري في الدقيقة الثالثة بتسديدة  اكثر من رائعة تعلو العارضة ببوصات من اللاعب شريف سرعان ما استعاد الاهلي  السيطرة ووضع المريخ تحت الضغط ويعتمد المريخ على التسديد من خارج منقطة 18  لافتتاح التسجيل في مباراة لعبها الاهلي المصري بهدوء متراجعا الى وسط  ملعبه ومعتمدا على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة لضمان عدم هز شباكه من جانب  المريخ.
رمضان عجب يظهر
ظهر اللاعب رمضان عجب في الدقيقة العشرين بتسديدة قوية مرت بعيدة عن الشباك  افتقدت الى الدقة والتركيز ليحافظ الاهلي على شباكه نظيفة حتى الدقيقة 20  من الحصة الاولي من المواجهة
ورد الاهلي بهجمة مثالية من هفوة للاعب محمد الرشيد لكن بخيت خميس كان في الموعد وينقذ مرمي المريخ من هدف محقق من امام اللاعب شريف 
هدف اول للمريخ من رمضان
حصل المريخ على مخالفة نفذها اللاعب صلاح نمر باتقان على رأس اللاعب رمضان  عجب الذي قفز عاليا وسدد برأسية في المرمي تفرج عليها الحارس الشناوي وهي  تتهادي في شباك الاهلي المصري ويمنح المريخ التقدم.
وبعدها بدقيقة منح الحكم اللاعب رمضان عجب بطاقة صفراء بسبب تدخله في كرة  مع اللاعب ايمن اشرف ويتوقف اللعب لعلاج اللاعب اشرف في الدقيقة التاسعة  والعشرين من الحصة الاولي  ويحصل الاهلي على مخالفة نفذها اللاعب مجدي افشة  ويسقط بعدها اثنين من لاعبي المريخ ويمنح مخالفة للمريخ ويتم علاج اللاعب  تمبش بعد سقوطه من كرة مشتركة مع احد لاعبي الاهلي المصري.
فشل اهلاوي
فشل الاهلي المصري في فك شفرة المريخ طوال 32 دقيقة من عمر الحصة الاولي  برغم الفرص التي اتيحت للاعبيه ليشكل ضغا رهيبا على الاهلي المصري الساعي  الى الترشح الى المرحلة المقبلة من دوري ابطال افريقيا.
بطاقة الصفراء لايمن شريف
منح الحكم الاثيوبي باملاك نجم الاهلي المصري ايمن شريف بطاقة صفراء بسبب  التدخل العنيف مع مدافع المريخ احمد موسى تمبش الذي سقط بصورة عنيفة ويتم  علاجه بعد خروجه بامر الحكم.
محاولات اهلاوية
جرت عددا من المحاولات الاهلاوية في الدقيقة 35 لكن دفاع المريخ كان بالمرصاد
هدف ثاني لسيف تيري
في الدقيقة 36 من الشوط الاول احرز اللاعب سيف تيري الهدف الثاني للمريخ  مستفيدا من تمريرة اللاعب توني اودجو مررها لسيف تيري وهرب من جميع  المدافعين وينتقل الى منطقة جزاء الاهلي ويسدد في المرمي ليضيف الهدف  الثاني للمريخ ويستمر المريخ في الهجمات ويضع الاهلي تحت الضغ ويحصل في  الدقيقة 39 على ركلة زاوية نفذت بتمريرة الى اللاعب توني اودجو كاد ان  يتسبب في الهدف الثالث لكن كرته العكسية تمر الى خارج الملعب ضربة مرمي  لصالح الاهلي المصري.
محاولة جديدة وحضور للاهلي
خطف اللاعب سيف تيري كرة من امام اللاعب ايمن اشرف وانطلق بها الا ان دفاع  الاهلي كان متيقظا في الدقيقة 41 لينقذ شباك الشناوي من هدف ثالث محققا.
خروج تمبش
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب المصاب احمد موسى تمبش وحل في مكانه اللاعب عمار طيفور ليتحول اللاعب ضياء الدين الى الدفاع.
بطاقة لكرنقو
منح الحكم الاثيوبي باملاك بطاقة صفراء للاعب كرنقو في مخالفة مع اللاعب  المغربي بدر بانون ويستمر اللقاء ويقود اللاعب توني اوجو ويرسل تمريرة  متقنة الى عمار طيفور ويسدد في المرمي في الدقيقة ال45 لكنها تمر بعيدة عن  المرمي مهدرا فرصة ثمينة لاضافة هدف ثالث وينهار الاهلي تماما ويقود اللاعب  توني النيجيري هجمة متبادلة مع اللاعب عمار طيفور تنتهي الى ضربة مرمي  لصالح الاهلي المصري الذي انهار تماما امام هجمات المريخ المتواصلة في  الحصة الاولي من المباراة.
ركلة جزاء للمريخ
منح الحكم ركلة جزاء للمريخ في الدقيقة 46 من عرقلة على اللاعب سيف تيري  ويتقدم لها اللاعب رمضان عجب ويهدرها بعد ان سددها بعيدة عن الشباك ويرد  الاهلي بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب اجاي هجمة ويحصل على ركلة زاوية ويبعدها  الحارس محمد مصطفى على دفعتين ويمررها الى سيف تيري وينطلق بهجمة مرتدة  خطيرة تحولت الى ركلة زاوية بعد ان اصطدمت بالدفاع لركلة زاوية لينتهي  الشوط الاول بهدفين للمريخ دون مقابل للاهلي 
الشوط الثاني جاء سريعا من جانب الاهلي المصري وكاد فيه ان يقلص الفارق من  كرة سقط معها اللاعب ضياء الدين يمنعها الحارس احمد المصطفى ويقطع الطريق  امامها وكان الاهلي اخرج اجاي  ومروان محسن وحل مكانهم والتر وياسر ومحمد  الطاهر لتحويل كفة اللاعب الى صالح الاهلي ويشن هجمات خطيرة ويحصل الاهلي  على ركلة زاوية ابعدها محمد المصطفى بقبضة يديه وسط دهشة الجماهير  المتابعين من داخل وخارج الملعب .
ويرد اللاعب السماني الصاوي بهجم حولها الدفاع الى رمية تماس في الدقيقة  الخامسة من الشوط الثاني ويرسلها اللاعب سيف تيري عرضية لكنها لم تجد  المتابعة من قبل لاعبي المريخ 
تحركات مزعجة لتوني
عاد اللاعب المريخي توني اوديكوماري الى مغازلة الجهة اليسري وتمر احد  تسديداته الى ضربة مرمي ويقود منها الاهلي هجمة مرتدة لكن كرنقو ابطال  مفعولها في الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الثاني.
عاد الاهلي المصري الى مواصلة الهجوم على مرمي المريخ ويرسل اللاعب بدر بانون لكن تسديدته تسلمها محمد المصطفى
رد لاعب المريخ سيف تيري بهجمة خطيرة من كرة مخطوفة من دفاع الاهلي وكاد ان  يضيف الهدف الثالث لكن كرته كانت في الزاوية التي يقف فيها حارس الاهلي  الشناوي
في الدقيقة 20 ابطل اللاعب كرنقو اخطر فرص الاهلي في الشوط الثاني من كرة  جهزها افشة الى اللاعب الطاهر محمد الطاهر سبقتها حالة تسلل مع اللاعب  الطاهر .
لم يتخل الاهلي المصري عن رغبته في قلب الطاولة على المريخ ويقود له  المدافع الايمن بدر بانون هجمة لكن دفاع المريخ يتداخل معه لكنه لعب الكرة  عكسية تمر الى خارج الملعب ضربة مرمي للمريخ في الدقيقة 21 من الشوط  الثاني.
ابرز فرصة المباراة
اهدر اللاعب النيجيري توني اديكوماري اضمن فرص المباراة من كرة متبادلة  بينه واللاعب سيف تيري وسدد في المرمي لكنه اهدرها بصورة غريبة وسط دهشة  الحاضرين كان بالامكان افضل مما كان سيمنح المريخ هدفا ثالثا في شباك  الحارس الشناوي
ارتباك في دفاع الاهلي
ارتبك الاهلي المصري وبعد مرور 23 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني وكاد ان يقبل هدف ثالث
دخول الشحات ووليد سليمان
اجرى مدرب الاهلي تعديلين بخروج جونيور واشرف وحل مكانهما الشحات ووليد سليمان بعد ان استشعر بخطورة المريخ في الشوط الثاني.
تراجع اهلاوي من جديد
برغم التعديلات التي اجراها مدرب الاهلي المصري موسيماني الا ان الاهلي فشل  في استعادة قوته الهجومية المعروفة ليوقف الحكم المباراة من اجل اعطاء  اللاعبين جرعة من المياة بعد مرور 30 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني.
نجح دفاع المريخ في ابطال كافة الهجمات الاهلاوية المرسلة عكسية بتدخل  اللاعبين ضياء الدين وصلاح نمر من امام عمرو السولية البديل واللاعب حسين  الشحات مهاجم الاهلي المصري .
في الدقيقة 32 عادت الكرات المتبادلة بين اللاعبين توني اديكوماري وسيف تيري لتنتهي الى خارج الملعب.
ورد اللاعب والتر بواليا برأسية محكمة عالت العارضة بقليل كادت ان تلج شباك  المريخ لكنها تضل طريقها الى خارج الشباك المريخية وسط ذهول المتابعين على  طريقة هدفه لاسابق في شباك المريخ في مباراة الفريقين في الجولة  الافتتاحية من دوري ابطال افريقيا.
بطاقة صفراء لمحمد المصطفى
في الدقيقة 33 منح الحكم الاثيوبي باملاك الحارس محمد المصطفى بطاقة صفراء  بحجة اهدار الزمن ويقود اللاعب بدر بانون هجمة خطيرة على مرمي المريخ  ابعدها بخيت خميس تجد اللاعب سيف تيري ويقود منها هجمة خطيرة ابعدها دفاع  الاهلي الى خارج الملعب.
ركلة جزاء للاهلي وهدف لبانون
احرز اللاعب بدر بانون هدف الاهلي الاول من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 83 من عمر  المباراة وبعده بدقيقة اخرج مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب السماني  الصاوي وحل في مكانه اللاعب بكري المدينة لتنشيط وسط الملعب وايقاف خطورة  لاعبي الاهلي المصري.
ويرد اللعب توني بهجمة في الدقيقة 85 ويمررها الى اللاعب بكري المدينة لكن  دفاع الاهلي يبعد الخطر عن مرمي الحارس الشناوي من امام بكري 
حصل المريخ عتلى ركلة زاوية في الدقيقة 86 لكنه لم يستفد المريخ منها لتمر  الى رمية تماس ويحولها الاهلي الى هجمة عبر اللاعب ياسر ابراهيم ويسدد  المهاجم تصل الي دفاع المريخ وتتحول الى ضربة مرمي مريخية
صحوة اهلاوية
في الدقائق الاخيرة من الشوط الثاني نشطت العاب الاهلي المصري لادراك  التعادل في ظل استماته للمريخ من اجل الخروج بفوز معنوي مهم للمريخ امام  بطل افريقيا في نسختها الاخيرة.
هدف التعادل
في الدقيقة  95 احرز اللاعب ياسر ابراهيم هدف التعادل للاهلي المصري من  ركلة زاوية قابلها برأسية لينتهي اللقاء بتعادل الفريقين بهدفين لكل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الأهلي المصري ينجو من الهزيمة أمام المريخ السوداني
 

   

 الخرطوم: باج نيوز


المباراة شهدت ضياع ركلة جزاء للمريخ في الشوط الأوّل نفذّها رمضان عجب.
نجا الأهلي المصري من الهزيمة عندما أدرك التعادل أمام مضيفه المريخ  السوداني في الدقائق الأخيرة من المواجهة التي جمعت الفريقين على  ملعب”الجوهرة الزرقاء”، السبت، ضمن المرحلة الخامسة من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.



وبادر  المريخ السوداني بافتتاح النتيجة منذ الدقيقة الـ”25â€³ عبر المخضرم رمضان  عجب، ثم أضاف سيف تيري الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة الـ”36â€³.
ألاّ أنّ الأهلي المصري أدرك التعادل في الدقيقة الـ”80â€³ عبر بدر بانون من ركلة جزاء، ثم أضاف ياسر إبراهيم في الدقيقة الـ”90â€³.
وحاز المريخ السوداني على النقطة الثانية بالمجموعة الأولى، فيما وصل الأهلي المصري إلى النقطة الثامنة.





 1ظ¬978 
 مشاركة 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لي كلارك: المريخ كان يستحق الفوز على الأهلي


السودان-  بدر الدين بخيت




لي كلارك
كشف  الإنجليزي لي كلارك، المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، أسباب الأداء الجيد  أمام الأهلي المصري، اليوم السبت، في الجولة قبل الأخيرة لمرحلة المجموعات  بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وتأهل الأهلي إلى ربع نهائي دوري أبطال  أفريقيا، بعدما قلب تأخره بهدفين نظيفين أمام مضيفه المريخ إلى تعادل  (2-2)، في الجولة الخامسة قبل الأخيرة من المجموعة الأولى بالبطولة.

وقال  لي كلارك في المؤتمر الصحفي عقب اللقاء: "لدي لاعبين موهوبين وجيدين فنيا،  منحتهم الثقة وعملنا خلال معسكر مدته أسبوعين على التكتيك الذي سنخوض به  المباراة، وعلى الجوانب البدنية التي تحسنت كثيرا".

وأضاف: "أضاعنا  ركلة جزاء والعديد من الفرص، فضاعت منا فرصة تسجيل الهدف الثالث لإنهاء  المباراة في الشوط الأول، وحين تواجه فريق كبير مثل الاهلي، فإنه دائما  يسعى للتسجيل ونجح في ذلك، وهو الأمر الذي لم يكن جيدا لنا".

وزاد:  "المريخ كان يستحق الفوز علي الأهلي والحصول على أول 3 نقاط، كما أن إصابة  المدافع تمبش أثرت علينا فنيا بعد أن أجبرنا على إعادة ضياء الدين محجوب  من الوسط إلى قلب الدفاع".

واستكمل: "ضياء لعب بشكل ممتاز، لكن لم  أكن مستعدا لذلك الوضع لأني لم أمتلك البديل، ورغم ذلك الظرف قدمنا مستوى  فني كبير، وكان بوسع اللاعبين تحقيق فوز كبير على الأهلي".

وأبدى  المدير الفني للمريخ، استغرابه من رفض الحكم الرابع إجراء الفريق السوداني  التبديل الثالث في الدقائق الأخيرة، مضيفا: "لم أسمع بأمر كهذا من قبل".

وحول  عدم استبدال السماني، قال: "لا أرى مشكلة في استمراره فهو صنع فرصتي  هدفين، وحالته البدنية كانت ممتازة جدا، فهو من نوعية اللاعبين الجيدين  الذين تتوقع منهم في أي لحظة أن يصنعوا الفارق".

وأكد أنه كان  يستغرب في تعامل حكم المباراة مع 4 إصابات للاعبي المريخ، حيث كان حسب قوله  يتأخر في السماح لهم بالعودة للملعب، وأضاع بذلك حوالي 10 دقائق للمريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ: كنا نستحق الفوز 

  لي كلارك


 1


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
خلال المؤتمر الصحفي، السبت.
أوضح مدرب المريخ، لي كلارك بأنّ فريقه لعب مباراة كبيرة أمام منافسٍ  صعب للغاية، مبينًا أنّهم كانوا يستحقون الفوز  بيد أنّ الحظ عاندهم ليسقط  الفريق في التعادل.



وقال  المدرب الإنجليزي خلال المؤتمر الصحفي، السبت، إنّ اللاعبين قدّموا مباراة  كبيرة أمام فريقٍ لم يكن خصمًا سهلاً بأيّ حالٍ من الأحوال.
وأضاف” لعبنا مباراة كبيرة، واجهنا منافس عنيد، وأعتقد أنّ المستوى الذي ظهرنا به أمام الأهلي كنا نستحق أنّ نخرج فيه منتصرين”.
وأتمّ” هذه هي كرة القدم، لا يمكن أنّ تكون منتصرًا على الدوام كما أنّه لا يمكن أنّ تكون خاسرًا على الدوام”.



وأردف” أعتقد أنّ النتيجة عادلة في نهاية المطاف، لكوننا لعبنا أمام منافسٍ قوي”.
وأشار لي كلارك في تصريحاته إلى أنّ فريقه أضاع عددًا من الفرص السانحة  للتسجيل، موضحًا أنّ لاعبيه كان بإمكانهم زيادة الغلة من الأهداف لا سيما  في الشوط الأول.
وأضاف” أضعنا عديد من الأهداف، كان بإمكاننا أنّ نخرج فائزين في الشوط  الأول بثلاثة أهداف على الأقل، ولكن أضعنا فرصة الاستفادة من ركلة جزاء”.
كشف الإنجليزي لي كلارك، عن أنّ فريقه تأثر بخروج مدافعه أحمد تمبش، مشيرًا إلى أنّ ذلك أربك حساباتهم في المباراة.
وقال لي كلارك، إنّ خروج تمبش أخلّ بخطته في المباراة تمامًا، مبينًا  أنّه كان متخوّفًا من تأثر الدفاع بصورةٍ كبيرة، غير أنّ ضياء الدين محجوب  كان في الموعد.
والسبت، حسم التعادل بهدفين لكلٍ نتيجة مباراة المريخ السوداني والأهلي  المصري، ضمن المرحلة الخامسة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						سيمبا التنزاني يكتسح فيتا كلوب الكونغولي 

   


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ضمن مباريات المرحلة الخامسة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.
حجز سيمبا التنزاني صدارة ترتيب المجموعة الأولى لدور المجموعات من  دوري أبطال إفريقيا بالفوز 3-1 على فيتا كلوب الكونغولي على ملعب بنجامين  مكابي.



وسجّل  لسيمبا التنزاني، لويس ميكيسوني”30â€³، جوناس مكودي”36â€³، كلاتوس شاما”45â€³،  وبرنارد موريسون”50â€³،لاري بواليا”66â€³، وكلاتوس شاما”84â€³.
وعزّز الفريق التنزاني صدارته للمجموعة الأولى بعدما حصد النقطة الـ”13â€³، فيما توقف فيتا كلوب الكونغولي في”4â€³ نقاطٍ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالأسماء.. حكام الجولة الأخيرة من مجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا


القاهرة - كريم البكري




من مباراة الذهاب بين الأهلي وسيمبا
أعلن الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف"، مواعيد وحكام مباريات الجولة الأخيرة من دور المجموعات في بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وأسفرت  الجولات الخمس الأخيرة عن حسم 5 مقاعد مؤهلة للدور ربع النهائي، حيث ضمنت  أندية سيمبا التنزاني، الأهلي المصري، ماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي،  الوداد المغربي، الترجي التونسي، التأهل قبل الجولة الأخيرة.
وتقام  الجولة الأخيرة يوم 10 أبريل/نيسان الجاري، باستثناء مباراتي المجموعة  الأولى التي حسمت فيها المنافسة بشكل كامل، حيث يلتقي سيمبا المتصدر مع  الأهلي الوصيف في ستاد القاهرة، ويدير اللقاء الحكم الجزائري مصطفى غربال.

بينما يضبط الحكم الموريتاني عبد العزيز محمد، لقاء فيتا كلوب والمريخ السوداني، في نفس التوقيت على ملعب الشهداء في الكونغو.

وفي  اليوم التالي، يستضيف مازيمبي الكونغولي نظيره الهلال السوداني تحت  قيادة الحكم البتسواني جشوا بوندو، بينما يلتقي ماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب  إفريقي مع ضيفه شباب بلوزداد الجزائري على ملعب لوفتوس فيرسفيلد، تحت  قيادة الحكم المالي بوبو تراوري.

وفي المجموعة الثالثة،  يستضيف الوداد المغربي نظيره بترو أتليتكو الأنجولي، على ملعب مركب محمد  الخامس في الدار البيضاء، بصافرة الحكم الكونغولي جيان ندالا، فيما يخرج  كايزر تشيفز الجنوب إفريقي لمواجهة هوريا الغيني على ملعب لانسانا كونتي،  ويدير اللقاء الحكم بكاري جاساما من جامبيا.

وأخيرًا،  ستكون المجموعة الرابعة مشتعلة عندما يلتقي الترجي التونسي ومولودية  الجزائر على الملعب الأولمبي في رادس، تحت قيادة الحكم الجنوب إفريقي  فيكتور جوميز، فيما يلتقي الزمالك وتونجيت السنغالي، بستاد القاهرة، تحت  قيادة الحكم الليبي إبراهيم معتز.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إليكم جدول ترتيب مجموعات دوري ابطال افريقيا بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الخامسة...



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* : الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يقرر إقامة القمة السودانية بين المريخ والهلال المؤجلة يوم 23 مايو 2021

ومباراة المريخ وحي الوادي المؤجلة تلعب يوم 20 مايو

ويعلن عن بداية الدورة الثانية يوم 25 مايو




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مواجهة المريخ والأهلي التي انتهت بهدفين لكل فريق





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء



علم الدين هاشم
لاتظلموا سيف تيري !
يبدو ان سيف تيري مهاجم المريخ قد أصبح قريبا جدا من الانتقال للهلال أو ربما يكون قد حسم أمره مساء أمس وقطع الزلط كما يقولون للعرضة شمال ،، فالتفريط في كبار النجوم والتساهل في انتقالهم نحو الهلال أو غيره من الاندية اصبح امرا مباحا في عهد الرئيس السابق سوداكال ومجلسه الفاشل الذي ظل يتخذ مواقفا عدائية مع بعض كبار النجوم من الذين يمثلون الاعمدة الاساسية ونجوم الخبرة الذي من الصعب ان يتنازل عنهم اي مجلس يفهم ويدرك اهميتهم في خلق التوازن داخل الفريق ،، ولكن لأن سوداكال لايفهم في ابجديات العمل الفني في كرة القدم وانما هو خبير في امور اخري قادته للبقاء وراء القضبان فكان من الطبيعي ان يخسر المريخ لاعبا في حجم محمد عبد الرحمن الغربال وفي موهبته التي اهلته للعب في دوري قوي مثل الدوري الجزائري وكذلك ان يخسر الزعيم ايضا حارسا مثل ابوعشرين الذي كان له دور كبير جدا في عودة منتخب السودان لنهائيات الكان بعد عشرة سنوات من الغياب ،، بل ان سوداكال كان ايضا سببا في ان يفقد المريخ الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس لاكثر من خمسة شهور وهم بعيدون عن المشاركة في الدوري الممتاز او دوري الابطال وكذلك افتعال مشكلة مع الكابتن أمير كمال ثم ايقافه ظلما لمجرد انه طالب بتقييمه واحترام تاربخه ! ولانستبعد ان يخسر الزعيم اخرين في ظل الفوضي المستمرة تحت رعاية سوداكال وشلته !!
 الغريب في الامر ان تطالع بعض الأقلام والاصوات التي تلقي باللوم كله علي الكابتن سيف تيري وتتهمه بإنه هو من يسعي نحو الانتقال للهلال وغيرها من الاتهامات التي تشكك وتطعن في ولائه للمريخ وجماهيره ويتناسي هؤلاء أصل المشكلة وسببها المباشر الذي دفع سيف تيري للتفكير الجاد نحو القبول باي عرض يسهل رحيله عن المريخ !
 نعم من حق سيف تيري ان يبحث عن العرض الأفضل الذي يضمن له مستقبله ومستقبل اسرته الصغيرة ،، ولكن البقاء والاستمرارية مع ناديه امر سهل وممكن اذا كان هناك رئيس نادي يحترم اللاعبين ويقدر عطائهم ويحسن التعامل معهم ،، فالمريخ ليس نادي صغير حتي يظل مجرد ترانزيت لاندية اخري مع كل فترة للتسجيلات ،، فالمشكلة ليست في كبار اللاعبين وولائهم للمريخ وانما في هذا السوداكال الذي اقرت الجمعية العمومية رحيله عن النادي !








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقاسيم تقاسيم




كمال حامد



**  مجبر أخاك لا بطل، قد أعود اليوم مؤقتا للكتابة الرياضية، مع تمسكي بقرار  الاعتزال نزولا لرغبة الأطباء الخاص بضرورة الابتعاد عن الانفعال، و كانت  الرياضة السودانية و الأصح الكرة السودانية هي المصدر الأساسي للألم و  الانفعال و الجدل، و لكن ان تهل بنا لحظة فرح فهو إذن بهذه العودة المؤقتة.
**  تأهل منتخبنا للنهائي الأفريقي بعد غياب تسع سنوات، أمر اسعدنا كما  اسعدتنا عبارات التهاني من الداخل و الخارج، و اصدقاؤنا في الخارج عبروا عن  مشاعر طيبة، و وقفة للتاريخ مع رواد الكرة الأفريقية و هم يعودون للاضواء.
**التهنئة لأعضاء المنتخب لاعبين و جهاز فني و إداري و اتحاد عام و لكل من قدم الدعم بكافة أشكاله.
**  التأهل للنهائيات مؤشر بتحقيق قفزة للإمام و كما الغياب هو تردي و هبوط  للخلف، و قد كان هذا حالنا منذ العام ١٩٧٦م، حين كانت آخر مشاركة لنا في  النهائيات الأفريقية باثيوبيا، التي لم نغب عنها إلا قليلا، و لكن منذ هذه  المشاركة تواصل الغياب لثلاثة و ثلاثين عاما، عدنا بعدها في العام ٢٠٠٨م،  ثم وصلنا الغياب حتى ٢٠١٢م ثم الغياب الأخير حتى التأهل الحالي للنهائي في  الكاميرون مطلع العام القادم بإذن الله.
**  الدول المهتمة تنظر للغياب المتوالي و تخضعه للدراسة، و هذا ما كنا نفقده  بسبب الخلافات و الصراعات و الجدل و تصفية الحسابات، و اليوم عدنا، و  الواجب الدراسة للاستمرار في المقدمة، و لا يكون إلا باتباع السبل و  العوامل الخاصة بالتطور الرياضي و أولها الاستقرار و العلمية و العملية، و  ليس الفرح بتأهل ناتج عن دعم مادي كبير و نشاط فردي من أخينا الدكتور حسن  برقو، و علاقاته المميزة مع رأس الدولة، كما اعترف بأن كل الدعم جاء من  الرئيس البرهان فقط لا غير.
**  كان العالم يضرب كفا بكف، و فريقا القمة يشاركان لمراحل متقدمة في بطولة  الأندية، فيما المنتخبات غائبة، و كذلك ترتيب السودان المتخلف دوليا و  قاربا و إقليميا.
**  أن لم يكن وجودنا ضمن أفضل أربعة عشر منتخبا في القارة، هو نفسه ترتيب  السودان لأن الترتيب  الحالي يتجاوز الثلاثين، فلنسارع لتجسير هذه الأرقام  قبل أن يصفنا الخبراء بأننا وصلنا بضربة حظ أو عوامل خارجية.
**اختم  المشاركة الرياضية المفرحة بالتأهل الأفريقي، بأخرى محزنة بسبب الحال  المائل في المريخ العظيم، سبحان الله يسعدنا اتحاد شداد بتأهل المنتخب، و  يؤذينا و يصيبنا في مقتل بسبب تعامله مع الأزمة في المريخ، و لهذا ما أحلى  العودة لمواصلة الاعتزال قبل أن يمسك بخناقنا غول المرض و الانفعال.
**  بقليل من الفن احب ان أشد على أيدي القائمين على قناة الخرطوم الفضائية،  فما حققته من طفرة برامجية و فنية يستحق الإشادة مع رغبة بتقليل الجرعة  السياسية الأكبر و ذلك للاستمرار في القمة التي تحققت دون إهمال حقوق  العاملين الصابرين منذ سنوات.
**احس  بتعاطف َمع قناة الخرطوم، وكان لنا سهم سابق حين دخلنا معها في شراكة  لتنطلق منها اول قناة رياضية سودانية هي النيلين عام ٢٠٠٧م، و رغم أنها  تجربة لم تستمر لأكثر من عامين انتقلت بعدها القناة الرياضية للبث الفضائي  عام ٢٠١٢م، ثم انتكست بسبب الفساد الضارب، الذي اجبرني للالتجاء للقضاء  السوداني العادل الذي حكم لصالحنا و ذهبت اول قناة رياضية سودانية لمزبلة  النسيان.
** قدمت التهنئة للإخوة في الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم لتاهل سبعة منتخبات عربية للنهائي الأفريقي و ربما نفس العدد للنهائي الآسيوي،
**  سيرة الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم توجب الإشادة بخطوة وصول وفد للبلاد  لتنفيذ صيانة مقر الاتحاد الذي تكفل ببنائه أمير الشباب المرحوم فيصل بن  فهد. 
**  علاقة السودان بالاتحاد العربي هي علاقة الأب المؤسس فالمرحوم جعفر عطا  المنان كان أول امين عام للاتحاد عند تأسيسه عام ١٩٧٤م مع المرحوم الدكتور  عبد الحليم محمد الذي واصل مسيرة التأسيس و التطور مع إعادة بعث الاتحاد  العربي برئاسة و دعم الأمير فيصل بن فهد، 
**  في مرحلة السبعينات و ما بعدها شارك السودان بعدد من خيرة أبنائه في  القيادة و اللجان بالاتحاد العربي، منهم السادة مصباح الصادق، عمر أبو  حراز، مجدي شمس الدين، معتصم جعفر، ألمرحوم الزين على ابراهيم، ألمرحوم  هاشم ضيف الله، ألمرحوم عبد المجيد عبد الرازق و شخصي الضعيف و قد قضيت  خمسة عشر عاما في لجنته الإعلامية.
**  انشغال القنوات بالإعداد للبرامج الرمضانية جعل الشاشات تمتلئ بكم هائل من  البرامج المعادة، و نسأل الله أن يسعد المشاهدين بصيامهم  مع ما وضح عن  الأعداد لبرامج يغلب عليها الغناء الأنثوى الهابط، مع تباشير المدنية  العلمانية.
**  ظهرت وظيفة رياضية جديدة لم نسمع بها من قبل اسمها المحلل الفني للفريق،  نتمنى أن تكون إضافة و ليس عبئا أو عكننة للجهاز الفني، و بما اننا نخطف  المبادرات خطفا بطريقتنا الخاصة، فقد علقنا على اختيار لاعبنا المعتزل محمد  بشير بشة محللا فنيا لمنتخب زامبيا بأنه كان وراء انتصارات المنتخب  الزامبي و تأهله للنهائي الأفريقي، سبحان الله.
**  نحمد الله لنجاح حملة إعانة استاذنا الكبير مأمون الطاهر و توفير سكن له  يناسب تاريخه الرياضي الكبير، و نحمد الله لتواصل الحملة لمتابعة العديد من  الحالات المستحقة للإعانة.
**  غدا ان شاء الله اكتب في مقالي الاسبوعي من السبت إلى السبت عن موضوع  الساعة الدين و الدولة، و الحلقة 22 من سلسلة مهلا و اهلا أيها ألموت، و  موضوعات أخرى.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• ريال سوسيداد يتوج بطلا لكأس ملك إسبانيا لعام 2020 بإسقاطه أتلتيك بلباو بهدف
• ليفربول يضرب آرسنال بثلاثية.. السيتي يثأر من ليستر.. وبروميتش يهين تشيلسي
• ريال مدريد يتخطى إيبار بثنائية.. وهاتريك مورينو يقود فياريال لتجاوز غرناطة
• يوفنتوس يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام تورينو.. وإنتر ميلان يواصل زحفه نحو اللقب 
• سامبدوريا يُعطّل ميلان.. تالانتا يواصل التألق.. ونابولي يهزم كروتوني في الكالتشيو
• بايرن يهزم لايبزيج.. فولفسبورج يعزز موقعه بين الكبار.. ودورتموند يتعثر في بوندسليغا
• ليل يصعق باريس ويقفز للصدارة في حديقة الأمراء.. وليون المنقوص يتعثر أمام لانس
• تونجيت يلحق بالترجي هزيمته الأولى .. وسيمبا يدهس فيتا كلوب في طريقه لربع النهائي
• الزمالك ينقذ فرصة التأهل بفوز على مولودية .. والوداد يسقط أمام كايزر تشيفز المنقوص
• الامارات: بني ياس يفرط في الصدارة بعد التعادل مع الشارقة.. الجزيرة يهزم الوصل 
• السد يتغلب على الغرافة.. والسيلية يفوز على قطر.. والدحيل يقلب الطاولة على العربي
• الكاف: 30 أبريل الجاري موعداً لقرعة ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا
• كورتوا: ناضلنا طوال الموسم لننافس على كل شيء .. أسينسيو: ننتظر الأسبوع المهم
• إصابة الإيطالي فينشينزو جريفو لاعب فرايبورج الألماني بفيروس كورونا
• بيرلو: عقدنا المباراة على أنفسنا .. بوتراجينيو: نركز على ليفربول وليس راموس
• زيدان: نعيش لحظة جيدة .. جوارديولا: البريميرليج ألطف مسابقة يمكن الفوز بها
• توخيل: كنا ساذجين وجميعنا يتحمل المسؤولية .. بوكيتينو: بايرن ليس ليفاندوفسكي فقط




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) بيرنلي 13:00  beIN 1  الذهاب 1-0


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 15:05  beIN Perm 1  الذهاب 1-1


* أستون فيلا (-- : --) فولهام 17:30  beIN 1  الذهاب 3-0


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) برايتون 20:30  beIN Perm 2  الذهاب 3-2


..................................................  ...

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* ألافيس (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو 14:00  beIN 1  الذهاب 0-2


* إلتشي (-- : --) ريال بيتيس 16:15  beIN  الذهاب 1-3


* قاديش (-- : --) فالنسيا 18:30  beIN  الذهاب 1-1


* إشبيلية (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد 21:00  beIN Perm 1  الذهاب 0-2


..................................................  ...

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* شتوتجارت (-- : --) فيردر بريمن 15:30  SKY 1  الذهاب 2-1


* يونيون برلين (-- : --) هيرتا برلين 18:00  SKY 1  الذهاب 1-3


..................................................  ...

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 31


* أنجيه (-- : --) مونبلييه 13:00  beIN  الذهاب 1-4


* بوردو (-- : --) ستراسبورج 15:00  beIN  الذهاب 2-0


* ستاد ريمس (-- : --) رين 15:00  beIN  الذهاب 2-2


* نانت (-- : --) نيس 15:00  beIN  الذهاب 1-2


* لوريان (-- : --) ستاد بريست 15:00  beIN  الذهاب 2-3


* نيم أولمبيك (-- : --) سانت إيتيان 17:05  beIN 2  الذهاب 2-2


* مارسيليا (-- : --) ديجون 21:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 0-0


..................................................  ...

❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  الجولة 3


* نابسا ستارز - زامبيا (-- : --) كوتون - الكاميرون 15:00  beIN  مجموعة B


* نامونجو - تنزانيا (-- : --) نكانا - زامبيا 15:00  beIN  مجموعة D


* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (-- : --) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر 15:00  beIN 4  مجموعة A


* الرجاء - المغرب (-- : --)بيراميدز - مصر 18:00  beIN 3  مجموعة D


* جراف - السينغال (-- : --) ساليتاس - بوركينا فاسو 18:00  beIN  مجموعة C


* النجم الساحلي - تونس (-- : --) الصفاقسي - تونس 18:00  beIN 4  مجموعة C


* نهضة بركان - المغرب (-- : --) شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر 21:00  beIN 4  مجموعة B


* الأهلي بنغازي - ليبيا (-- : --) اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا 21:00  beIN 3  مجموعة A





..................................................  ...

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  الجولة 5


* المريخ - السودان (2 : 2) الأهلي - مصر
* سيمبا - تنزانيا (4 : 1) فيتا كلوب - الكونغو
#ترتيب_مجموعة_A : سيمبا (13) الأهلي (8) فيتا كلوب (4) المريخ (2)

* مولودية - الجزائر (0 : 2) الزمالك - مصر
* تونغيث - السينغال (2 : 1) الترجي - تونس
#ترتيب_مجموعة_D : الترجي (10) مولودية (8) الزمالك (5) تونغيث (4) 

* بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا (0 : 1) حوريا - غينيا
* كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا (1 : 0) الوداد - المغرب
#ترتيب_مجموعة_C : الوداد (10) حوريا (8) كايزرشيفس (8) بيترو أتلتيكو (1)

..................................................  ...


❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* تشيلسي (2 : 5) وست بروميتش ألبيون
* ليدز يونايتد (2 : 1) شيفيلد يونايتد
* ليستر سيتي (0 : 2) مانشستر سيتي
* آرسنال (0 : 3) ليفربول
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (74) مانشستر يونايتد (57) ليستر سيتي (56) تشيلسي (51) ليفربول (49) 

..................................................  ...

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* غرناطة (0 : 3) فياريال
* ريال مدريد (2 : 0) إيبار
* أوساسونا (0 : 0) خيتافي
#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (66) ريال مدريد (63) برشلونة (62) إشبيلية (55) فياريال (46)

..................................................  ...

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* ميلان (1 : 1) سامبدوريا
* نابولي (4 : 3) كروتوني
* جنوى (1 : 1) فيورنتينا
* بينفينتو (2 : 2) بارما
* ساسولو (2 : 2) روما
* لاتسيو (2 : 1) سبيزيا
* أتلانتا (3 : 2) أودينيزي
* كالياري (0 : 2) هيلاس فيرونا
* تورينو (2 : 2) يوفنتوس
* بولونيا (0 : 1) انتر ميلان
#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (68) ميلان (60) أتلانتا (58) يوفنتوس (56) نابولي (56)

..................................................  ...

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* بوروسيا دورتموند (1 : 2) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
* باير ليفركوزن (2 : 1) شالكه
* فولفسبورج (1 : 0) كولن
* ماينز (1 : 1) أرمينيا بيليفيلد
* أوجسبورج (2 : 1) هوفنهايم
* لايبزيج (0 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ
* مونشنغلادباخ (2 : 1) فرايبورغ
#ترتيب_الدوري_الالماني : بايرن ميونيخ (64) لايبزيج (57) فولفسبورج (54) آينتراخت  (50) بوروسيا دورتموند (43)

..................................................  ...


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 31


* موناكو (4 : 0) ميتز
* باريس سان جيرمان (0 : 1) ليل
* لانس (1 : 1) ليون
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (66) باريس سان جيرمان (63) موناكو (62) ليون (61) لانس (49)

..................................................  ...

❖ #كأس_إسبانيا_2020  النهائي


* أتلتيك بيلباو (0 : 1) ريال سوسييداد
#ملحوظة : ريال سوسييداد بطلا لكأس ملك اسبانيا لعام 2020


..................................................  ...




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريال سوسيداد بطلاً لكأس ملك إسبانيا للموسم 2020 بعد فوزه بهدف وحيد على منافسه اتليتيك بلباو



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل جديد يهدد قمة الممتاز و”سبورتاق” يكشف الأسباب.



أكدت لجنة المسابقات بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إنفراد “#سبورتاق” بشأن تواريخ الجولات المؤجلة من الدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز وموعد إنطلاقة الدورة الثانية.

حيث حددت اللجنة يوم “ظ¢ظ  مايو” موعداً لمباراة المريخ وحي الوادي  نيالا ويوم “ظ¢ظ£ مايو” موعدا لمباراة القمة على أن تنطلق الدورة الثانية  للممتاز يوم “ظ¢ظ¥ مايو”.
وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن خطر تأجيل جديد يهدد مباراة القمة وذلك حال تأهل الهلال إلى ربع نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا.

إذ يتزامن التاريخ المعلن للمباراة مع تواريخ مباريات إياب الدور  ربع النهائي للأبطال التي تلعب يوم “ظ¢ظ¢ مايو” وبالتالي وحال تأهل الهلال  فإن مباراة القمة ستكون مهددة بتأجيل جديد.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورتاق” يكشف تفاصيل منع المريخ من “فرص التبديل”.



تابع الجميع ملابسات إيقاف تبديل لاعب المريخ “النيجيري توني” بعد تعرضه  إلى إصابة “شد عضلي” خلال الربع الأخير من جولة “الأهلي المصري” التي  إنتهت بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدفين لكلٍ.
وتعود التفاصيل حسب متابعات “#سبورتاق” إلى أن المدرب “لي كلارك” أراد  إجراء تبديلين “دفعة واحدة” بعد تسجيل الأهلي لهدفه الأول، إلاَّ أن الحكم  الرابع أوقف التبديل وذكر لدائرة الكرة بقيادة “أنس” و”أيمن يماني” أن  تبديلات المريخ في المباراة قد أكتملت بحسب ما أفاد به الجهاز الفني للمريخ  في المؤتمر الصحفي.
فيما أصرت دائرة الكرة بالمريخ على صحة التبديل كون الفريق قد أستخدم  ورقتي تبديل بدخول بدخول طيفور وخروج تمبش، ودخول بكري وخروج السماني وتبقى  له تبديل، إلاّ ان جميع محاولات إقناع الحكم الرابع قد باءت بالفشل، على  الرغم من مطالبة المريخ بدليل مكتوب على أنتهاء جميع التبديلات ولكن  المراقب لم يرد على ذلك الطلب وأصر تمامًا على الرفض فقط.
وعلم “سبورتاق” بأن المريخ قد تقدم بشكوى – اعتراض مكتوب إلى “الكاف” تم  تسليمه إلى “مراقب الجولة”، وتم إعلامه شفاهة كذلك بما جرى بشهادة “منسق  المباراة” الذي كان حاضراً خلال أزمة التبديل الثالث.
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورتاق” يكشف أسباب غياب “أمير كمال” أمام الأهلي.



كشف “#سبورتاق” الظروف التي واجهت الطاقم الفني للمريخ  بقيادة الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” وأدت إلى غياب بعض الأسماء عن توليفة الفريق  الأساسية للقاء الامس أمام الأهلي.


وبحسب المتابعات، فإن المدير الفني الإنجليزي – للمريخ وجد نفسه  أمام خيارات اضطرارية ومحدودة في الخط الخلفي في ظل عدم إكتمال جاهزية  الثنائي “حمزة داؤد وعماد الصيني” اللذان ظلا يخضعان إلى تدريبات خاصة طوال  الفترة الماضية بصورة جعلتهما خارج حسابات لقاء الامس .


وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق“، فإن “لي كلارك” عقد  جلسة مطولة مع قائد الفريق “أمير كمال” بعد عودة الأخير وانضمامه  لمعسكر الفريق، وانتهت الجلسة باعتذار “كمال” عن المشاركة في لقاء الامس نظراً لغيابه الطويل عن تدريبات المريخ بعد إيقافه من قبل مجلس الإدارة على  خلفية الخلافات المالية وبالتالي عدم تواجده في تحضيرات الفريق لمباراة  وعدم مشاركته في تدريبات تحت قيادة المدرب الإنجليزي إلاَّ في اليومين  الماضيين.


وعانى المهاجم الجامايكي “دارين ماتوكس” من إصابة في أوتار الركبة  خلال الفترة الماضية أبعدته عن التدريبات لخمسة أيام وبالتالي أثرت على  جاهزيته البدنية رغم تماثله للشفاء.

 فيما تم وضع برنامج إعداد بدني خاص لليوغندي “سعيدي” في الفترة الماضية بعد أن أبتعد لفترة ليست قصيرة بسبب كورونا.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤتمر صحفي لمجلس المريخ المكلف بأمر الجمعية العمومية




كتب : أحمد دراج

يعقد مجلس المريخ المكلف حسب مخرجات جمعية 27 مارس يوم الأحد الموافق 4 أبريل 2021م بفندق كانون بالخرطوم 2 - قاعة ريناد هول الطابق السابع عند الساعة الواحدة والنصف ظهرا مؤتمرا صحفيا وذلك للحديث عن الترتيبات التي تلي الجمعية العمومية لأجازة النظام الأساسي وتكوين اللجان العدلية وترتيبات الجمعية الانتخابية.


ويتحدث من خلال المؤتمر الصحفي أعضاء المجلس المكلف ورئيس لجنة الأنتخابات.

وقدمت الدعوة لوسائل الأعلام المختلفة.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
 بابكر سلك

موش حا نخسر النقطة 




*نلتقي اليوم بأهلي
القاهرة 
*المباراة تعني لنا الكثير 
*نحتاج عبرها أن نرد عملياً على ذلك الفرعون الأحمق الذي وصفنا بأندية الدرجة الثالثة 
*نحتاج عبرها لمسح الصورة المهزوزة التي ظهرنا بها في المجموعات 
*نحتاج عبرها لاستعادة الثقة في أنفسنا 
* ونحتاج عبرها لإثبات الذات 
*نؤديها هجومية 
*فالهزيمة لن تسلبنا نقطتنا الوحيدة 
*ولأن المباراة تعني للأهلي الكثير 
*لن يأتي بتسعة لاعبين من الصف التاني كما فعل صن داونز أمس 
*هذا اليوم يجب أن يكون يوم المريخ على وجه العموم 
*ويوم تيري وبكري والجزولي على وجه الخصوص 
*نهاجم وبس 
*نقطتنا يا زدناها يا جينا حازمنها 
*ما بنخسرها 
*وحازمنها دي ما تودوها بعيد
*المهم 
*الفينا مشهودة 
*والفيفا مشغولة 
*الجوابات الوصلتها أيام كانت في عز شبابها ما وصلتها 
*والعشاق كتاااار 
*وسعيد الحظ واحد 
*في ناس حب الفيفا ليهم 
*زي حب الأميرة السمراء للهلال 
*حب من طرف واحد 
*وفي الآخر 
*جميعنا على رصيف الانتظار 
*كان لزومو شنو؟
*٢٠١٩ جمعية مزورة 
*نصاب لم يكتمل 
*نظام مفصل على سوداكال 
*ومعاكسات مهدت لسوداكال الجلوس على التلة لليوم 
*ولمتين ما معروف 
*إقحام للاتحاد 
*استقطاب لبعض منسوبيه 
*تكوين لجان 
*استلام قوائم 
*ووصل الأمر للفيفا 
*جابت خارطة طريق 
*برانا حشرنا الفيفا في شأننا الخاص 
*بقى شأننا مرهون بموافقة الفيفا 
*يبقى لو الفيفا في خارطة طريقها قالت على أن يتم الأمر برعاية سوداكال 
*تبقى رعاية كريمة 
*والراعي واعي 
*ولو ما قالت كده تبقى جمعية يوم المسرح العالمي يجب الاعتراف بها 
*المهم خرج الموضوع من يدنا ودخل في أيدٍ أمينة 
*وننتظر لنرى نتاج حماقاتنا السالبة السابقة
*أيها الناس 
*ما الذي يحدث في دولة كرة السلة السودانية والولائية؟؟؟؟
*ما الذي يحدث يا سعادة رئيس المجلس الأعلى؟؟؟
*هي ملفات يجب فتحها في زمن منفتح جداً ويسع الجميع ويشتاق للحقائق 
*ابقوا معنا 
*المهم 
*أبو الهل جمع النقطة الرابعة 
*أربع نقاط من أربعة درونات 
*نقطة الدرونات ثابتة زي نقطة القونات 
*وأصبح لصن داونز تلطاشر نقطة 
*لو انفصل داونز عن صن 
*كلو واحد بطلع ليهو بست نقاط ونص 
*ست نقاط ونص دي في المجموعة إياها عشة الجبل ما جمعتها 
*يبقى حا يصعد من هذه المجموعة صن، وداونز
*أيها الناس 
*ابقوا عشرة على المبادئ 
*الدولاب لو دخل بالباب ما بطلع بالشباك 
*والإصرار على إخراجه بالشباك يطيل عمر الدولاب بالغرفة 
*يبقى افتحوا الباب وشيلوا الدولاب مع بعضكم 
*بس ما تتفتح ضلفة 
*تقوموا تختوا الدولاب وتتخاتفوا الجواهو 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا
*شعب كسلان بقولوا علينا 
*سمعت بناس أب تلة يا والينا
*قالوا زماااان 
*للملك جاء ماري لقى الوزير والجنود سايقين ناس أب تلة 
*الملك قال ديل مالهم 
*الوزير قال ليهو 
*ديل ناس أب تلة قاعدين في مملكتك دي ما بنتجوا أصلو سايقنهم نكتلهم 
*الملك قال ليهم ما تكتلوهم دخلوهم السجن وادوهم قرقوش وصفيحة موية يبلوا وياكلوا 
*ناس أب تلة قالوا للملك ده منو الببل ليك القرقوش؟ارح اقتل ياخ 
*الملك خلاس بلوا ليهم القرقوش وختوا ليهم في قداديمهم الشينات ديل 
*ناس أب تلة قالوا للملك وده منو البمدغ ليك؟ ارح اكتل ياخ ارح 
*نحن بانتظارنا للحكومة أن تعمل وتنتج وتحصد وتبل وتمدغ وتلوك وتبلع لينا 
*ما ناس أب تلة بقينا؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال كان راجين الحكومة براها تعمل الترابة في خشومكم يا ناس أب تلة 


سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبعد “موير” عن رحلة “كنشاسا”.
 

 




تفيد متابعات “#سبورتاق” أن المريخ أكمل إجراءات السفر  للعاصمة الكونغولية “كنشاسا” في الساعات الأولى من فجر غدٍ الإثنين عبر  الخطوط الإثيوبية تمهيداً لمواجهة “فيتا كلوب”  الجمعة المقبلة لحساب  الجولة الأخيرة من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.


وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق“، فإن بعثة المريخ  ستضم “38” شخصاً وينتظر أن يرأسها المدير التنفيذي “محمد مصطفى” على أن يتم  اصطحاب جميع اللاعبين باستثناء المصابين.


وبحسب متابعات “#سبورتاق“، فإن الجهاز الفني سيغادر كاملاً باستثناء الألماني “توماس مويير” الذي تم استبعاده بحجة إصابته بـ”فيروس كورونا”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إسلام جمال : درسنا الأهلي جيداً وحتى الأهداف مُخطط لها.




#سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهاجم المريخ سيف الدين مالك تيري ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية للجوله الخامسة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يصوّب الأنظار تجاه لاعب حي العرب بورتسودان

  المريخ





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يؤكّد باشري تسلّمهم خطاب نادي المريخ.
أفاد نادي حي العرب بورتسودان عن تلقيه خطابٍ رسميّ من نادي المريخ يطالب بلاعب الفريق حسين النور.



وقال  سكرتير حي العرب بورتسودان النور طه باشري في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّهم  تسلّموا خطابين من ناديي الهلال والمريخ، مشيرًا إلى أنّهم سيحسمون أمر  انتقال اللاعب من عدمه خلال الأيام المقبلة.
وحسين النور، يجيد اللعب في وسط الملعب، وظهر بمستوياتٍ فنية جيّدة مع حي العرب بورتسودان والمنتخب.
ومن المنتظر أنّ تبدأ التسجيلات الصيفية بالسودان في الرابع عشر من أبريل المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

